# juniper srx мониторинг в заббикс



## BlackJack (14.06.2018)

Здравствуйте! 
Кто нибудь прикручивал мониторинг через Zabbix к джуниперу? Нашел пару статей по настройке мониторинга в junos. Но у меня лажа какая то в графиках -данные не верные. 
И еще можно ли как то автодобавление интерфейсов на juniper прикрутить к заббиксу? С freebsd я такое делал, а вот тут не получается.


----------



## RG45 (14.06.2018)

JUNIPER SRX SNMP OIDS ДЛЯ МОНИТОРИНГА.


Получаем список интерфейсов

```
snmpwalk -v2c -c public junip 1.3.6.1.2.1.2.2.1.2
```
последняя цифра в oid и есть номер интерфейса ifid . Далее получаем информацию о загрузке. Тут важно, цифра показывает биты в секунду и это уже готовая загрузка, ничего вычитать умножать и складывать не надо

```
input bps 1.3.6.1.4.1.2636.3.3.1.1.1.ifid
output bps 1.3.6.1.4.1.2636.3.3.1.1.4.ifid
control plaine
show chassis routing-engine
cpu usage 1.3.6.1.4.1.2636.3.1.13.1.8.9.1.0.0
memory usage 1.3.6.1.4.1.2636.3.1.13.1.11.9.1.0.0
Temp 1.3.6.1.4.1.2636.3.1.13.1.7.9.1.0.0

Прохождение трафика через маршрутизатор.
show security monitoring fpc 0
spu usage 1.3.6.1.4.1.2636.3.39.1.12.1.1.1.4.0
spu memory 1.3.6.1.4.1.2636.3.39.1.12.1.1.1.5.0
spu sessions 1.3.6.1.4.1.2636.3.39.1.12.1.1.1.6.0
spu max flowsession 1.3.6.1.4.1.2636.3.39.1.12.1.1.1.7.0
```


----------

